# لمن يرغب في تقسيط أجهزه آيفون وآيباد وبلاك بيري وكاميرات كانون وغيرها لدينا الحل وبشر



## مسوقة26 (8 ديسمبر 2011)

لمن يرغب في تقسيط أجهزه آيفون وآيباد وبلاك بيري وكاميرات كانون وغيرها لدينا الحل وبشروط ميسره
الشروط:-
1-صوره من بطاقه الاحوال+صوره من بطاقه العمل
2-شيكات بقيمة الاقساط المتفق عليها
3-توقيع عقد اتفاقيه بين الطرفين
للاستفسار0532986203
bb:228de0fa


----------

